
Five Ways to Fix America’s Schools - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/08/opinion/08levy.html?pagewanted=all
======
johnnybgoode
This op-ed tells us exactly what we'd expect to hear from a member of the
schooling establishment: Force people to attend more school, have the
government pay more to encourage school attendance, and have the government
rank colleges and universities directly.

The funny thing is, it starts by saying, "American education was once the best
in the world."

Gee, I wonder what made it worse?

If there is such a thing as a crime against humanity, what these jokers have
done to education ought to qualify.

~~~
russell
He did make a couple of points that weren't completely self-serving. He
recommended a longer school year. There was an article posted here a couple of
weeks ago that showed that much of the difference between higher and lower
income kids could be explained by the fact that higher income kids got
continued education over the summer.

Making the college accreditation reports public sounds good. Having the
government rank them, not so good. Having universities sponsor Super Bowls,
stupid.

~~~
johnnybgoode
A longer school year almost certainly means more dependence on schools and
more resources being directed to people like him, so they can be spent on more
educational experiments. Even if you agree with this plan, I'd still call it
self-serving. (This doesn't mean he's not a sincere believer.)

